# Attention Boris!



## vincev (Jul 20, 2012)

I know you have been wanting mine but now you can own your own!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEESY-RIDER-BICYCLE-/280926055544?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41687f6c78


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for spotting this for me, but I still want YOURS...and for $1874.00 less, plus FREE DELIVERY! You know the directions, I'm on the map.


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2012)

It's also listed in a book called "The Evolution Of The Bicycle 2".Eat your heart out Boris.Very rare and very undesirable.Send me pics of your top prized bikes and MAYBE we can work out a deal.I might have to post a pic of mine for ya.Be honest,its starting to grow on ya.lol


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey, you know your neighbor Ed Schaefer. He's over there in Ohio. He's working on a Bowden. Maybe you and him should go on an ugly bike ride together.


----------



## vincev (Jul 20, 2012)

Us Midwestern guys think out of the box.A Bowden is on my 'wish list'. Ugly! You guys from Portland have a lot of nerve.HMMPH.. I'm going to find a come back to your comment on You Tube.


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2012)

Yep, them's sum ugly bikes! As for Midwestern, I'm a Midwestern guy that thought so far out of the box, that I beat it the hell out of there as fast as I could, and just packed as much sarcasm as my backpack would hold.


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2012)

Replying to your comments here is "leaving the Midwest forever".I  havent seen much You Tube answers for a few days and I know you appreciate them.So heres for you Boris!
http://youtu.be/X-MZLVFOZB8


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

Heres another one for ya Boris
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cheetos-Che...945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ade248b1


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

vincev said:


> Heres another one for ya Boris
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cheetos-Che...945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ade248b1




OK, OK, I give up! If I say I like the stupid Cheetos bike, will you stop posting pictures of it??? I LIKE THE STUPID CHEETOS BIKE, I LIKE THE STUPID CHEETOS BIKE already!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 22, 2012)

Only a dude like Vince would own a bike like that..........Vince, we gotta talk.


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

Boris! If you buy my bike for much less than the two on ebay I will throw in this as a bonus! You would look great wearing it in our Ugly Ride and "yes" it does make your butt look big.How would the Cheeto bike look as an avatar?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chester-Che...0824865824?pt=US_Costumes&hash=item35be3bf020


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2012)

Mark this day on your calender. I'M SPEECHLESS!!!


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

Whisper it in my ear Old Rider .Better yet lets climb up my vine and talk so a certain snake in the grass doesnt ease drop.


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2012)

Dave ,maybe the words you seek will be on You Tube!
http://youtu.be/350VnWT_FrA


----------

